# eATV conversion stalls up hill



## Tag (4 mo ago)

Greetings! I recently converted an '05 Raptor with an exploded engine into an eATV with a Motenergy ME1602 Motor and Alltrax SR48400 Controller. Overall I'm very pleased with the conversion but have run into an issue. It stalls going up hills. When I check the BMS on my battery it says it's only drawing 80 amps but I've seen it draw ~300 amps. How does one go about diagnosing whether the BMS, controller, or motor is the culprit? It should easily be able to muscle up a hill with 300a at 48v. That's ~20hp!


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

What kind of battery are you using ? (chemistry, capacity) SR48400 is only rated for 140A continuous. Check the LED on the controller for failures when the motor stalls.


----------



## Tag (4 mo ago)

Even at 120a that's ~8hp. That's like 14 Lance Amstrongs. I forgot to mention there's a 4:1 gear reduction if it matters.

It's a 16s 105ah (48v nominal) lifepo4 battery. It's rated for 1c continuous and I believe 3c up to a minute? The BMS is rated for 200a continuous. On flat terrain it starts around 60amps and happily climbs up to ~300 amps. It's a ton of fun. The moment you get to a hill it's like, "Nah bro. That ain't for me."


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Can you attach a voltmeter and monitor your voltage in real-time while climbing the hill ?


----------



## Tag (4 mo ago)

I'll give it a shot. Is there anything in particular I should look for?


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I was thinking maybe you have a significant voltage drop under heavy load.


----------

